# natural look with browns and pinks - loads of pics!



## BlackUnicorn (Aug 8, 2007)

hey guys!
items i've used:
all written in the pic, except for the lipgloss from barbie which is on the 2nd pic (forgot to pic it the first time)





open items:





the horror:





now, take some fix+ and spray 2-3 times from 20-30cms on your 182 brush.
apply studio fix fluid on the back of your hand and take some with the 182 brush and apply it to your face













take some concealer. i've used an OFRA wheel of concealer. it's an israeli firm so i don't believe most of you are familiar with it. the brush i've used is also made by OFRA. apply it around your eyes and over problem areas if you have any...





then take some bare canvas paint and put on your eyes





take your 266 mac brush and grab some of the mac special kitbrow shadow





apply it to your brows..




i'm really bad with brows, sorry.





take some vanilla pigment and put it under the brow / on the brow bone:









then take some nice eyeshadow. i've used a shadow by ofra again, called millenium gold. apply it all over the crease.




there was suppose to be a pic here but it was too blurry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




take some of your lovely cocomotion from rushmetal and put it in the outer corner.. move from the outer side of the eye inwards and not the opposite, it'll make everything much easier...









take the 205 brush and take off any left overs from the pigments under the eyes.. the 205 has more uses for the lashes for example, i'll use it again later.





look so far:





take your 224 brush and blend blend blend!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








yummi:









take 266 brush and some blacktrack fluidline and put in as a liner in your eye:













also add some black eye pencil to make the black darker and so it'll be easier to put it on the top as well (blurry pic, sorry): i've used madina milano's black pencil, which is known mainly in europe in israel:





here i took my 205 brush and cleaned my lashes from all the leftovers.. forgot to pic, sorry.

take your mac lash curler and curl curl curl!!!





put on some prep and prime lash: (blurry, sorry)





and lots of dior show!!!













finished with the eyes!!!!
take some of global glow as your bronzer with the 168 brush




and put it under the cheekbones (sorry, no pic here either)

then take your nars orgasm blush and put it on your cheeks with your 188 brush









take your barbie lipgloss





and smile to the camera!!!


----------



## oddinary (Aug 8, 2007)

Great tutorial - thank you for taking the time to put this together


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 8, 2007)

Cool tut


----------



## Hilly (Aug 8, 2007)

lovely!


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for the tut.


----------



## breathless (Aug 9, 2007)

very nice! thanks!!! =]


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 9, 2007)

Very pretty! Thank you!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## ladynpink (Aug 9, 2007)

very natural!!


----------



## ChanelAddicted (Aug 9, 2007)

Great look! I love natural looks.


----------



## Chocolatemousse (Aug 11, 2007)

i like this natural look


----------



## AllisonWeaver (May 9, 2008)

This is GORGEOUS! Thank you so much for posting it, it's very appreciated!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 10, 2008)

OMFG...that's really cute!


----------



## ylin4985 (May 19, 2008)

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this natural look!! Thanks so much for the tut


----------



## glassy girl (May 19, 2008)

Thanks looks beautiful!


----------



## nightflight (May 22, 2008)

Great tutorial, thank you.


----------



## cuiran (May 31, 2008)

I love it so much!!!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jun 3, 2008)

You are Gorgeous


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jun 3, 2008)

& thank you for the tut


----------



## beezyfree (Feb 16, 2009)

great cheek work! hella pretty =]


----------



## cimelleh (Mar 27, 2009)

nice tut!


----------



## ruthless (Apr 30, 2009)

I really like this look and you are very pretty-however I think some of the photos of application are too close up as the flash washes out the photo and it is hard to see the brush movement. Thanks!


----------



## pixie2088 (Oct 21, 2012)

nice!


----------

